# metal and wood table



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

A friend and I teamed up on this one. He does metal furniture and metal art, has a CNC plasma cutter, and he made the base. The top is a slab of mesquite I had hoarded a while back, roughly 2'x4' , sanded it down and put a finish on it. We are going to put it into some kind of art show he is involved with, and try and get big bucks for it




... This is a phone pic he just sent me of it completed, the base design was all his idea, I really like it...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2015)

Man that is cool! Although, think of how many pen blanks are in that slab 

Are there plans to powder coat or paint the base or are you two leaving it bare to oxidize naturally?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Man that is cool! Although, think of how many pen blanks are in that slab
> 
> Are there plans to powder coat or paint the base or are you two leaving it bare to oxidize naturally?


Haven't spoke to him since I got this pic, but I think he is done, he might treat the metal to take the 'new' look off though


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

That's bad ass.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jmurray (Apr 24, 2015)

Very much deserving of the big bucks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2015)

Now that is soooo cool looking. I love that!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 24, 2015)

thats a sick base man and killer top to boot! nicely done the both of you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 24, 2015)

That has wow factor everywhere ! Someone will snag it up .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

The only problem I see with it is the owner will have to be careful with it not to put too much weight on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 24, 2015)

And there's Kevin and eminent table failure....

All I can say is wowzaa!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2015)

I think Kevin summed it up perfectly - Bad Ass

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

